# I just found this wonderful, helpful, fun, interesting Web Site



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary

Free too!

Enjoy!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a handy one. Thanks


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Taybabyva (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the great site!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great find. Thank You.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, very nice site..


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you --bookmarked


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

THANKS FOR THIS - IT WILL BE A REASLLY INTERESTING READ


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is one of my favorite sites.. I recomend it to everyone who is having a problem.. the site has so many wonderful videos and explanitions.. I learned so much from it that I feel like if it were a book I would of worn it out..


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Have bookmarked page. Thanks!!!!


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for that wonderful site - I bookmarked it for future reference. Great find!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thank you! I bookmarked it too


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

nice site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this site with us! it is great, i think, i spent awhile looking through the vids, bookmarked it of course!
arwin


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks A great site especially for all the abbreviations.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. A picture (or video) is worth a thousand words, esp. for us visual learners!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I always need help. Thanks.

Pzoe


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site - thanks!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, what a great find for us to use.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

I did too. I am a learner so this will be most helpful for me.


----------



## Joannerae (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Vermont. I used to work for the State of Vermont in the Dept of Human Services for 28 years before moving to Scotland. I remember many weekly staff meetings with a group of us knitting our way thru so we would not fall asleep or say something we shouldn't, hahaha


----------



## AmeliaM35 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

